# DISCUSS: Best Skyscraper Crown



## Monkey

Discuss this week's topic here.


----------



## MattSal

Everyone should take a look at some of Atlanta's skyscraper crowns, especially those of:

191 Peachtree Tower (a true crown)
Bank of America Plaza (great at night)
SunTrust Plaza (good at night)


----------



## Nemo01

The Chryslerbuilding for sure! kay: Nothing can beat this crown.


----------



## flatiron94

wells fargo building minneapolis.


----------



## therock

Name: Mole Antonelliana
City: Torino - Italia
Height : 168mt - 550ft
Construction: *1889*


----------



## touraccuracy

Library Tower (US Bank) or the Chrysler Building.


----------



## 3tmk

does the Genex tower count? oh well I'll put it in anyway


----------



## CborG

We have had a spire contest and now i see the same towers being nominated again:? a spire isn't a crown.


----------



## Küsel

Nemo01 said:


> The Chryslerbuilding for sure! kay: Nothing can beat this crown.


Absolutly correct! There is just no serious competition to that classic


----------



## nova

Yes. I really like the Chrysler's crown too.

It is a classic, after all.


----------



## hkskyline

Chrysler Building


----------



## Blue_Copper

Chryslerbuilding has to be the all time classic all thought World Tower sydney is unlike any other


----------



## Phobos

Chrysler and Bank Of America Corporate Center in Charlotte.


----------



## steel

I would pick Buffalo for best crown city. Three beauties nominated.


----------



## Skyrise

Bank of America? YEAH!!!

Atlanta?? NOO!!!!

Check the Bank of America building in Charlotte! 










and don't forget One Liberty Place, Philadelphia PS.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Chryslerbuilding is the king of this


----------



## Peyre

Love One Canada Square's pyrimaid. Particularly at night on a rainy day. Will find the pics later.


----------



## ltsmotorsport

1. Chrysler 
2. BOA Charlotte
3. 191 and Suntrust in ATL, 2 Prudential in Chi, 1 Liberty in Philly


----------



## _00_deathscar

Am I the only one who doesn't really rate the Chrysler building?


----------



## firulais2005

Library Tower


----------



## movcn

Chrysler for sure


----------



## Tazmaniadevil

_00_deathscar said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really rate the Chrysler building?


And I really think the Bank of China is an ugly building. Yet others seem to really like it. Why? I don't know. From most angles, to me, it is an ugly building. The lighting did help, though. 
I love the Chrysler, and probably prefer the old classics to the newer scrapers.


----------



## dubaiflo

i like the tower's (cheesy name) roof, 
but i would go with one of the "ancient" towers , e.g. chrysler.























i also like petronas' roof.


----------



## Liwwadden

petronas towers!


----------



## cincobarrio

Chrysler


----------



## BellevueWolverine

Chrysler hands down.


----------



## Skybean

Jin Mao, Shanghai


----------



## marcobruls

chrysler crown is a classic, but this jin mao thing is fantastic!


----------



## Method101

big ups for the chrysler


----------



## Manila-X

This one goes to the US Bank Tower 

Nice crown


----------



## Nate

Wow, the Jin Mao looks amazing. I easily prefer it over Chrysler.

And I also really like the Chicago Tribune:


----------



## snoopy

jin mao please.


----------



## eweezerinc

The US Bank crown is kinda nothing special. All it has is height.
While not the best crown, the Aegon Center is certainly the best dome and is better than the US Bank simply on the fact that it doesn't have ugly corporate light up letters on it.


----------



## Marcanadian

Chrsyler or Jin mao


----------



## Jules

Chrysler.


----------



## Elite

chrysler!, but i also really love the gold crown on Eureka, but it is really nothing compared to chrysler.
and completely different design.


----------



## depressio

Chrysler, Tribune, Jin Mao, and 311 South Wacker are the best IMHO.


----------



## Zaki

i was gonna say chrysler hands down but after seein jin mao lit up like that... i think i have a new favourite.


----------



## kickass923

central plaza in hk


----------



## Anton

OK, i'm not saying it is the best, but it is certainly great. Sydney's new Deutsche Bank Place:









(Source)









(Source: Me!)


----------



## deepblue01

The first building that comes to my mind when it comes to best crown would be Jin Mao, and then 2IFC and Petronas


----------



## ORLANDO02

one of my personal favorites is the Frost Bank Tower here in Austin. If you look closely you can see the owl. 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_D_iEOTIGz...ostBankWithHeadlinersChandilierReflection.jpg


----------



## MDguy

^^ my favorite design feature of the frost Bank Tower is the massive chandelier that hangs above it


----------



## skyscraper100

jin mao 

chrysler building

baiyoke tower

2 IFC


----------



## MelboyPete

Eureka Tower Melbourne.


----------



## Major Deegan

*Wells Fargo Center, Minneapolis, USA*

I think that Wells Fargo Center in Minneapolis has a glorious crown that at the very minimum make it worthy this competition. The building itself was shaped after Rockefeller Center in New York. 


by CarbonSilver (gbenz)


by steve.schmeiser


by steve.schmeiser


by Wa-J


by alt text



by Mr. Jincks


----------



## _00_deathscar

That's very cool - never knew about that building.

See? It does pay off to be on SSC all the time - you learn something new.


----------



## stefano1895

jin mao i think


----------



## deranged

Chrysler.
Jin Mao a distant second.


----------



## HK999

#1 chrysler
#2 jin mao
#3 2 IFC
#4 bear stearns hq
#5 petronas towers


----------



## isaidso

Chrysler, New York
Jin Mao, Shanghai
Wells Fargo, Minneapolis
Petronas, Kuala Lumpur


Kingdom Centre, Riyadh
Shanghai World Financial, Shanghai
Emirates Office Tower, Dubai

Last 3 aren't really 'crowns', but I do like how they finish at the top.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

My favorite crown would probably be that of Q1.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quaiga/2262060085/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513735155/sizes/l/


----------



## 540_804

Easily Chrysler for me...

But 2nd would be BOA Charlotte:








(on the left)


----------



## desertpunk

Chrysler
Jim Mao
Petronas
One Liberty Place, Philadelphia
Woolworth, NYC
Wells Fargo, Minneapolis
Mellon Bank Tower, Philadelphia
BOA, Charlotte
Keycorp, Cleveland
Comerica, Detroit


----------



## po-boy

Some of my favorites:
1. Chrysler Building: The standard by which all others are judged. An icon and a classic. The definiation of art deco.
2. General Electric (aka RCA Victor): Very ornate/gothic feel to this one. I'm not crazy about the building itself, but I think the crown is very cool.
3. BOA Charlotte: My favorite in a long time. 
4. 191 Peachtree: Has some flash but still manages to be classy looking.
5. Chicago Tribune: Very neat shape to this one
6. Suntrust in Atlanta: I think this is a very cool look, I would rank it higher, but I'm not sure it counts as a "crown" b/c it is the shape of the floors, not really an ornamental top like the others.
7. Woolworth: Another old-school classic


----------



## popcorn69

no one mentioned this 
Bund Center ShangHai
i know on the day its kinda eww but when the night comes , it looks just like a golden flower


----------



## desertpunk

Liberty Place in Philadelphia:



























google


----------



## Fabrega

1. Chrysler
2. Jin Mao


----------



## desertpunk

Mellon Bank Tower Philadelphia.









ssp


















[email protected]


----------



## bagak

Mulia Tower in Jakarta has quite nice crown IMO.




bamz.. said:


>





ncon said:


> by Joko





FrancisXavier said:


>


----------



## Samolymp

I like the Tour Part-Dieu in Lyon. It's a very original crown.


----------



## Avangard-55

*Iset-Tower*

It became pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## Ocean One

Phinisi Tower, Makassar, Indonesia. This is The State University of Makassar. :cheers:



Sony Sjklw said:


> sumber : http://benyaminlakitan.com/2013/09/23/indonesia-70-menara-phinisi-universitas-negeri-makassar/





Sony Sjklw said:


> Sumber


----------



## Avangard-55

Iset-Tower


severnyBabaji said:


> Золотые краски осени... Исеть.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Андрей...6192562059368682098&oid=114171920044328189183


----------



## RaymondHood

nova said:


> Yes. I really like the Chrysler's crown too.
> 
> It is a classic, after all.


What does the Chrysler Building's crown look like?


----------



## RaymondHood

*Plagiarism?*

Liberty Center is just a crude knock-off of the Chrysler Building.



desertpunk said:


> Liberty Place in Philadelphia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google


Liberty Center is just a crude knock-off of the Chrysler Building.


----------



## JuanPaulo

I will post some of my favorite crowns. The Chrysler is definitely top 5!


The top of the Chrysler Building by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Key Bank in Cleveland is also one of my all time favorites kay:


High Key by E.Tischler, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

I always thought the Bank of America tower in Charlotte, North Carolina has a beautiful crown. Very fitting for a city known as the "Queen City" :cheers:


DSC00912 copy by Reg Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Another all-time favorite skyscraper crown of mine is the Suntrust Plaza in Atlanta :cheers:









The Crown of SunTrust Plaza by Rami L., on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Woolworth Building, Lower Manhattan*


#woolworths building in Manhattan one of my favorite buildings. Built with Nichols and Dimes, may she stand for eternal. #nyc #cool_shots #building #history by Marshall C, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Lt. H Caine said:


> *Woolworth Building, Lower Manhattan*



The crown of the Woolworth is just beautiful. The amount of detail is just jaw-dropping. It is a shame buildings like that are not built anymore.


----------



## Hudson11

it used to be much more captivating before it underwent renovations...



Celt67 said:


> New York City coloured autochromes from 1930.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Woolworth Building.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Hudson11 said:


> it used to be much more captivating before it underwent renovations...


A prime opportunity for someone to do some restoration work and return it to its full glory, then!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Jin Mao Tower, not only one of the crown jewels of Shanghai but also a jewel of a crown! I love the high-tech looking pagoda crown!


DSC_0791[2] by Mona Gluosnyte, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*MetLife Tower, Manhattan*


MetLife Tower by Madison Square Park. #newyork #newyorkcity #madisonsquarepark #flatiron #travel #eataly #metlife by Patrick H, on Flickr



Almost 9:10pm. Night Photography NYC Photography Looking Up Building Night Sky Watchtower Clock Time Sony A6000 Project365 at MetLife Building by R M, on Flickr



Two Towers Empire State and MET Life at Night 8330 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Peaks of Manhattan's financial district, One Wall Street, 20 Exchange Place, 40 wall Street, 70 Pine Street


One Wall Street by ty law, on Flickr


Bank of Manhattan Trust Building by Anita Gould, on Flickr


AIG Building, 70 Pine Street by Denis DAVID, on Flickr


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*Two Prudential Plaza, Chicago*


One & Two Prudential Plaza by AlliMcBally, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Lt. H Caine said:


> *Two Prudential Plaza, Chicago*



Agreed, this one has always been an all time favorite of mine and perhaps in my Chicago top three crowns! :cheers:


Two Prudential Plaza, Aon Center by jenthelibrarian, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Nemo01 said:


> The Chryslerbuilding for sure! kay: Nothing can beat this crown.


For me the Chrysler building is in its own league.


----------



## JuanPaulo

The crown of the US Bank Tower in Los Angeles (formerly Library Tower) has always stood out to me. I liked better without the US Bank logo on top though.


P0041506-2.jpg by Shumon Huque, on Flickr


----------



## Sun

The Chrysler Buildings crown is epic!








by: Jeff Smith NJ Photo - http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=29365320&order=date_desc&user=3873619









taken from: http://www.reprodart.com/images/product-pics/kunstdrucke/hi/TMT73.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

Here is another crown beauty (x2!)


*Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Blue Angels by seeviewer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

This tower in Charlotte, North Carolina has an interesting top/crown kay:


P1050629 by Doug Small, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

P3128839 by Tony Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## kostaryka

This topic shoudnt even started !

Chrystler Building. King of all scyscraper with its crown on peak !!!
Unbeatable.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

*70 Pine Street*

Its a real shame its no longer lit up like this at night.


American International Building by Sarmale / Olga, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chicago Carbon and Carbide Building :cheers:


(10.18.14)-Open House Chicago-WEB-49 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

AllSeasone place 260 M Bangkok


All Season Place, Bangkok 2013-01-26 by Logisticstan, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman

*40 Wall Street*

The crown has apparently oxidized over the years like the Statue of Liberty.









http://www.cmxgroup.com/40wallstreet.php









http://hovo-newyork-skyscrapers.blogspot.hk/2012/10/the-history-of-40-wall-street.html


----------



## JuanPaulo

mrsmartman said:


> *40 Wall Street* The crown has apparently oxidized over the years like the Statue of Liberty


It was always intended that the building's copper clad crown would develop its current green-like patina


----------



## JuanPaulo

*ICC, Honk Kong, China*


ZUM_0699_14_03_2015 by mag brinik, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Some interesting skyscraper crowns in Das Hague, The Netherlands


MC Carl Zeiss Jena Biometar 120mm f/2.8 DDR by My Lenses, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

I love the art deco crowns like the one of Chrysler.
This classic design in Amsterdam is quite nice as well IMO.



the runner said:


> Op de foto van Momo zie je al dat ze smaller gaan voor de laatste verdiepingen.
> ..


source:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691939&page=20


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Rose Rotana, Dubai*


Dubai, Rose Tower by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bank of America Tower, New York City, New York*


BofA Close Up by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## caohoangnam114

it's crazy, and wonderful


----------



## JuanPaulo

*900 North Michigan Avenue, Chicago, USA*


900 North Michigan Ave by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Eleven80 - *Newark, NJ USA*









Rob L.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frost Bank Tower, Austin, Texas*









IMG_2680a_16x20sig by Brian Papke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*US Bank Tower, Los Angeles, USA*


The Banks, BofA, US Bank & Wells Fargo by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Canada Trust Tower, Toronto, Canada*


702_9678 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr


----------



## elculo

Frankfurt Westendstr.1 a.k.a. *Kronenhochhaus* (= "crown skyscraper")



wikipedia said:


> The characteristic ring beam at the top of the tower (known commonly as the crown) is a reminiscent of the Statue of Liberty, but is also intended as a reminder to Frankfurt's history as the city where German emperors were crowned. The crown faces towards the old part of Frankfurt where the coronations were held at the Frankfurt Cathedral.











frankfurt-tourismus.de









wikipedia


----------



## tim1807

RaymondHood said:


> Ooooh, a mystery building in a mystery city.


That's the Eureka Tower in Melbourne.


----------



## singa-knight

RaymondHood said:


> Ooooh, a mystery building in a mystery city.


It's Eureka tower in Melbourne


----------



## elculo

Another Frankfurt one:









roland-wissler.de








wikipedia


----------



## MDguy

elculo said:


> Frankfurt Westendstr.1 a.k.a. *Kronenhochhaus* (= "crown skyscraper")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frankfurt-tourismus.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia


Reminds me of the Capella Tower in Minneapolis









Emporis.com


----------



## JuanPaulo

*One Worldwide Plaza, New York City, USA*


DSC02499.jpg by Pedro Ihnen, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

Signature tower (Proposed)


----------



## singa-knight

Marina 101


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Some tower in Shenzhen, China*


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Cocoon Tower, Tokyo, Japan
*

TOKIO#15 by J Bypass, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*IBM Building, Beijing, China*


IMG_5347w by de la peña, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Two towers in Hong Kong, China*


HK.twins.2 by Jeremy Langley, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Torre Agbar, Barcelona, Spain*


IMG_7595 by Gessé Almeida Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

In Buenos Aires: the "hats" (that's how people call them here) of the *Renoir Towers*


----------



## EMArg

^^



On HD:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frost Bank Tower, Austin, USA*


IMG_8918 by Nathan Ross, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

JuanPaulo said:


> *Frost Bank Tower, Austin, USA*
> 
> 
> IMG_8918 by Nathan Ross, on Flickr


Looks like Marina 101


----------



## JuanPaulo

singa-knight said:


> Looks like Marina 101


I think this tower was built first, so Marina 101 actually looks like the Frost Bank Tower :nuts:


----------



## MalimDeMan

In progress for illuminated crystal inspired 12storey height crown (The Exchange 106; 452M).










akif90 said:


>


----------



## Zaz965

shiodome city center, tokyo

0pp by Emerald9888, en Flickr









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiodome_City_Center


----------



## JuanPaulo

*One and Two Liberty Plaza, Philadelphia, USA*


One Liberty Place, Philladelphia. Original image from Carol M. Highsmith’s America, Library of Congress collection. Digitally enhanced by rawpixel. by Rawpixel Ltd, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Jewel (and Q1 as a bonus, in the background of 2nd and 3rd picture)


----------



## master-mata

^^Where it is?


----------



## WonderlandPark

master-mata said:


> ^^Where it is?


Gold Coast Australia


----------



## Hudson11

reinventing NYC - Chrysler Building and One Vanderbilt. Photo by Baronson


baronsonphoto-20191005-039.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Zuchorsky

Could be nice if it was in Poland Warsaw, but it's only future concepts unfortunately I think
























https://youtu.be/CURm8iogBhI
https://youtu.be/bCaW9tYzo58
Even three crowns 
https://youtu.be/wcG8N3Vj7Yg
More here
https://www.salon24.pl/u/maciejowsk...-grupie-obiektow-wokol-palacu-kultury-i-nauki
https://www.salon24.pl/u/maciejowsk...zescijanstwa-the-tower-of-christianity-warsaw


----------



## elliot

1 Vander in NYC (in that shot at least) obscures one of the world's best skyscrapers.

Maybe NYC should pick their supertall locations more carefully ;-) Maybe banish talls closer to the river (approvals pending).

P.S. sometimes juxtaposition ain't great


----------



## Ron Zuchorsky

^^
Good school of art déco architecture kay:








https://www.hines.com/properties/wells-fargo-center-minneapolis








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wells_Fargo_Center_(Minneapolis)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*56 Leonard St, New York City, USA*


Jenga-shaped 56 Leonard Street in Manhattan, New York City by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Tour First, Paris







*
Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Zaz965

Jin Mao tower








Jin Mao Tower - The Skyscraper Center


----------



## Zaz965

900 north michigan, chicago
900 North Michigan Ave. by William Fultz II, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

bank of america, atlanta








Bank Of America - Picture of Atlanta Helicopters LLC - Tripadvisor


----------



## Zaz965

Suntrust plaza, atlanta








SunTrust Plaza by Peter Kwok


----------



## KillerZavatar

Well there is one crown that breaks most comparisons in ingenuity, scale and madness.









found on google


----------



## A Chicagoan

Spidey has returned!


----------



## Hudson11

Logan Century Nanning

photos from qantas.com


----------



## hkskyline

Westin Shanghai

El malecón de Shanghai by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Shanghai Tower FTW









朝霞升起 崭新未来 by 热爱 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Chrysler Building

PBRE3838 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr

Chrysler Building, Midtown by Ben Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

One Vanderbilt (stolen from @streetscapeer )









*@andrewszewczyk*


----------



## elliot

^ That last shot...wowser... bows down to *Chrysler* (big brother behind is nice too)! 
Below, maybe an honourable mention for "almost finished, brand new crown"… can’t wait to see it lit at night, and every single *diamond* outline will be lit too 🔦. 

*CIBC Square 1*

*







*

Courtesy of the perfectly-named photgrapher *skycandy*​


----------



## hkskyline

The *Empire State Building*'s colourful "crown"/top section that changes every now and then.

New York City Skyline Statue Of Liberty Empire State Building NYC September 11th 2020-09-11 by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## MalimDeMan

*The Twins*
Petronas Towers by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

I didn't known this thread. Here some pic of Saint-Gobain Tower in Paris La Defense:

@Demos-cratos



Demos-cratos said:


> Quelques jolies photos :


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai Tower*









上海中心国庆灯光秀 by 小米爱旅行 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*One PPG Place* 









CROWNED by Nenad Spasojevic on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

A clawed crown - 2 IFC, *Hong Kong*

not so tall now, are ya?! by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*One & Two Liberty Place, Philadelphia*

Liberty Place by GhostStationPA86, trên Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

^^Beautiful Twins


sepul said:


> View attachment 670371


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

RokasLT said:


> *Tribune Tower, CH*


SUPER! *Tribune Tower, CH*
Absolute crown of architecture in the world
















Architektura budynków wysokich CHICAGO USA rysowana piórem


robert maciejowski warszawa centrum plac defilad centralny łuk triumfalny bitwy miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego wieżowce towers...




www.salon24.pl









*^^^
See in this video how constructing of nice crown at top of tower looked like at the beginning of the 20th century and how it looks now in the 21st century. As time is passing,so nice roof ending started changing and getting no meaning.Maybe 'cause of distance which makes details not possible to be observed from such a big distance from the ground to the top. The newer and the higher supertalls, there is smaller importance of the ending the building/tower. Very tall buildings 600m< practically do not have any beautiful crown anymore, only an antenna. It's a rather sad summary *


----------



## Tyron

*Frankfurt - Westend 1 *by Oliver Krautscheid from dronestagram









*Source*


----------



## Peter Skawinsky

Tyron said:


> *Frankfurt - Westend 1 *by Oliver Krautscheid from dronestagram


^^^
the first association is that the crown resembles building projecting in Shanghai. I think a bit nicer !  The same way of projecting tops of skrypers 











China: Shanghai, Water Village at Zhujiajiao


















The Westin Bund Center has the "pineapple crown" at the top - Picture of The Westin Bund Center, Shanghai - Tripadvisor


The Westin Bund Center, Shanghai, Shanghai Picture: The Westin Bund Center has the "pineapple crown" at the top - Check out Tripadvisor members' 1822 candid photos and videos of The Westin Bund Center, Shanghai




www.tripadvisor.com












^^^ Shanghai Shipping Financial Mansion


Welcome to StrongLED Lighting Systems (Suzhou) Co., Ltd.


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou*









广州国际金融大厦挂满月 by aaar乐 on 500px


----------



## lovecities888

SF- Salesforce Tower.
Telegraph Hill - 011921 - 01 - View of Salesforce Tower by Stan-the-Rocker, on Flickr


----------



## tinyslam

*Promenade*, *King & Spalding*, and* One Atlantic Center* in Midtown Atlanta.








Taken from Atlanta Photo Thread originally by Lente Barranquillero - @yanlicer









from Imgur








from here









from http://www.1ac.com/


----------



## Zaz965

jin mao tower shanghai  
















Jin Mao Tower - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zaz965

I also like tomorrow square shanghai crown 


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/460422761909399055/


----------

